# Trojan von der Staatsmacht



## gEEksWag03 (Oct 25, 2012)

I am interested in hearing opinions on this dog. What you feel he brings to the tables, if you have ever seen him in person and with this right female, would you like a pup of of him? What would you consider the right female when looking for a pup with ability for sport?

SG Trojan von der Staatsmacht


He's competing very well in Europe and getting a lot of attention.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't know anything about pedigrees, but he is certainly a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Lena (Aug 23, 2013)

I´ve seen Trojan at BSP in Germany and he truly is a gorgeous dog. He is a highdrivedog with a hard and firm grip. 

I am a swedish breeder and I have had one litter from his father Eliot vom Prevent. The litter is healthy and all puppies...well they are 4 years old now, so no puppies anymore....are doing well in training. Very good for schutz, rescue and tracking. Some of them are very dominant so they demand experienced handlers.

If you speak german there is a very interesting magazine called DSH-Spezial where there is an article about Eliot. 8 pages. Here is a link to Eliots father Hutch v Dunklen Zwinger http://www.dsh-spezial.de/assets/plugindata/poolm/lp13-88.pdf


----------



## Alex Iribe (Feb 20, 2017)

Amazing dog!!


----------

